# 16v race engine build



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

Well Im finally starting the buildup of the new engine for my GTI. The engine is a 1.8l 16v, it was originally built back in the early 90's by my uncle for his circle track car. well sense then it has been in a couple of street cars, and it came up for sale a little while ago and i just had to buy it.
I decided to do i tear down and check out the bottom end and make sure everything was still good. 
got it on the stand and began the tear-down








Forged 14:1 pistons
















popped the pan off and removed the pistons and rods and checked out the rod bearings.
































everything was looking good, then i got the #2 rod out and found this:
















luckily no damage to the crank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








all the pistons and rods out, the bores look pretty good. it will need a fresh hone, along with a new set of rings.
















Heres some shots of the head, it will be getting a rebuild, solid lifter conversion, 3-angle valve job, and the biggest and best cams i can find. 
















you can see the work done to the combustion chamber








and the only bad spot on the head, luckily its not near the sealing area, so it shouldnt effect the headgasket sealing. but it will be getting resurfaced, so it should get rid of this bad spot.









And just for fun, a couple of shots of my workshop. still getting all my stuff up here, i just moved a couple of weeks ago.
















other engines and transmissions waiting for parts, or just to be put back together.








Well thats it for now, im tired. going to work on the head a little tomorrow and get it ready to take to the machine shop.


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:46 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

Well today i worked on the head, got it torn down and ready to go to the machine shop this week.
started out by pulling the crank to check the main bearings. everything looks good here, a little scoring on the #2 rod journal but i think it will be ok. might get it polished out and re balanced.
























Block stripped down and ready to got the machine shop and get hot-tanked, new Intermediate Shaft bearings installed, and honed.








then i got to work on the head. got the cams out, lifters, and started removing all the valves.
































 and a better shot of the intake port, id get a shot of the exhaust, but you wouldnt be able to see much because of the carbon build-up.








Well thats it for today. im taking the parts to the machine shop later this week, im waiting for my tax return to order some parts.
Im trying to figure out what rods i should use, im looking at the Bildon rev-lites. anyone ever use them? they look to be good quality, and they are cheaper then the Eurospec lightweight rods.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the coke box valve idea.
That crank should probably be cut.


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

any updates? did you send the head out yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (My_Gli_Is_so_Fly)*

no real updates yet. i got the head back from the machine shop last week, just havent had time to assemble it yet. im picking up my cams and lightened and balanced im shaft this weekend. 
I had the block Hot Tanked and honed, and then had new im shaft bearings installed. I took the crank to get ground and rebalanced, but the thrust was toast so they had to find another crank so ill have the new crank this weekend, as well as my Totalseal rings. 
Im still waiting for my new rods from Bildon, i should shoot them an e-mail. im going to try and get the head assembled this weekend, ill post up pics of all the parts this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (realpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *realpower* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the coke box valve idea.
That crank should probably be cut. 

Ya the Pepsi box works really well


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ya the Pepsi box works really well

haha, i do the same box trick. sweet buildup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (XXX008XXX)*

Small update. The crank is done, i just need to go pick it up on saturday, along with my total seal rings. Im still waiting for my rods from Bildon. 
Some pics.
Clean Blocks, One for my aba16v stroker, other is the 1.8








Got my new cams, Cat 283/279, and my lightened and balanced im shaft.
















here is the carb setup going on it
















and i finally got the car up to my new place. now its time to start working on that getting it race ready.








Thats it for now. ill have more progress this weekend when i get a chance to assemble the head.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

wow a solid lifter conversion eh?? money burning a whole in your pocket haha jk man! but what sorta racing you building this for?
i dunno how many people have used Total Seal rings, but in my buddy's car and a few other people that have used them, they do not seat for sh*t. he has almost a year of driving and they are still not seated. a buddy who races honda's said they take almot 10,000 race miles to fully seat, which is almost a whole season. not sure what the deal is but i dont plan on using em ever after hearing all this. wonder if you have experianced different?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (-RalleyTuned-)*

ive never used total seals before, but the people i know who use them like them. actually, solid lifters are out for right now, next winter hopefully. This car is being built for drag racing


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

Well, i gave up on the bildon rods. i told them to send me my money back. I have ordered up a set of Eurospec Rods. They will be here on Wednesday. im getting the crank back on saturday so ill measure up everything and order my new bearings. so i should be able to have the bottom end together by next weekend.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

Always nice to see PNW'ers builds


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, i gave up on the bildon rods. 

Why's that?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (skidplate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skidplate* »_
Why's that?

They were taking too damn long to ship them, and they never reply to any e-mails. so i ordered a set of Eurospec rods, they will be here wednesday.
Small Update:
Got my crank back, and my rings. ordering my bearings monday.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

That's a typical (in my experiences) with Bildon. I got quite the run-around when I ordered my rear beam bearings. Which was 1/2 the reason I din't go with their rods as well.


----------



## EURO RAT (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (secondgen)*

Looks sweet cant wait to see it on the track did you make that manifold


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (EURO RAT)*

No The manifold was made way back when this engine was in a circle track Scirocco. I ran really well on my old 10:1 1.8 i had in the Gti, it should do even better with this engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

Well time for an update.
I finally got my new rods, got all the bearings and seals ill need to reassemble the engine. i started to assemble the bottom end today.
Got the crank installed:








New rods
















pistons and rods assembled








Well i would have got more done but i didnt have a ring compressor







guess ill have to go buy one. and also i dont know what to torque the rod bolts to. anyone know what the torque should be? they are 3/8 arp bolts.


----------



## 75injectedSB (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

22 ft/lbs, plus one 90* turn, mains are 44 ft/lbs according to the bently. Not sure what the arp bolts call for.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (75injectedSB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *75injectedSB* »_22 ft/lbs, plus one 90* turn, mains are 44 ft/lbs according to the bently. Not sure what the arp bolts call for.

I got a bentley so i know what to torque the mains to. i ended up looking up the part number on the arp website, and found that the torque spec is 45ft lbs.
got some more work done today on the motor. ran into a few problems, went to install the piston rings and found that the oil ring doesnt fit. its too thick to fit in the groove. Ill have to call my local total seal dealer and see whats up.
















But i did get the head assembled finally. so thats one thing i can check off my list. 
















Lightweight lifters
















I also got the diff welded up in my trans, then dropped it off with my uncle so he can reassemble it for me. 
thats it for today, hopefully i can get this issue with the pistons rings sorted out so i can get the bottom end finished.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

Nice build. Watched.
Hoping to get going on my 16v build soon too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 16v race engine build (VWn00b)*

Thanks man.
i talked to the total seal dealer today, im bringing the pistons and rings to them on saturday so they can see if they can fix the problem. if they cant without machining the pistons, or special ordering a new oil ring, im just going to get a factory set or rings and steal the oil rings out of it.


----------



## fuchsgti (Jul 2, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (fuchsgti)*

Ive been really busy at work the last few weeks. so i havent had time to update this. but i got the correct rings for my pistons, and the bottomend is complete now. ill post pics when i get a chance


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I love it.. My dad built the manifold years ago and now I'm lightening the intermediate shaft and selling you my cams. It's bound to be fast







.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I sure hope so.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Update Time!
Well today I got home and decided to work on the car a little bit. I got the block painted a couple weeks ago. i just repainted it Chevy Orange.








Put the windage tray, oil pump, and pan on.








got the head on and torqued, and then decided to mock up the intake and make sure it would still clear my valve cover.
































its hard to see in the pic, but there is just enough clearance between the intake and valve cover.








Well thats it for today, Im waiting on my trans to be done. should be ready in a week or so. still need to plumb the fuel system, and build the ignition system. but now that the engine is pretty much done i got to spend some time getting the car ready.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

at least im not the only one doing a chevy orange block!


----------



## fuchsgti (Jul 2, 2008)

that shiz is hot!!


----------



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

Incredible.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This set up here is asking for a cowl induction hood.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_This set up here is asking for a cowl induction hood.









Oh, it will be getting one.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice build, i'll be following it!


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

sick build, cant wait for dyno results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gmquadland (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: 16v race engine build ([email protected])*

any updates? this is a really fantastic project you've got going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Threads like this make me warm and fuzzy inside.
Update boss?


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwishndaetr)*

Seriously loving this. Can't wait to see it all buttoned up and screaming.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Aladinsane07)*

Ya, i cant wait either. A little update. spent some time tonight in the garage, got the engine in the bay with a mockup trans so i can do the wiring and plumbing of the fuel system. should have all the parts for that tomorrow. Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well its Update Time. Got some supplies in so i could get the fuel system plumbed. then I decided to make a list of everything that still needs to be done to finish the car. and 4 pages later i realize, i got alot of work to get done before it runs. Im shooting for a race on the 11th of july. but i need o get it to the dyno and tuned before then. So on with the pics.
bay ready for the engine.








engine in, with a mock up trans.
















Mounted the msd, coil and ICM








Mounted the carbs and began plumbing the fuel lines
















































Well thats it for tonight. i will have more progress tomorrow. Its a long weekend and i plan to get lots done.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Im sure you have thought of it, but if i were you i would both wrap the exhaust manifold, and make a heat shield so your trumpets are not sucking in hot air off of the exhaust manifolds.
Looks great


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwishndaetr)*

nice...build...we have the same cams, but different heads


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

what distributor do you plan on running? how did you go about choosing what msd box you wanted?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

im just going to run the standard 16v dizzy. going to run fixed timing at around 32-35deg. i choose the msd box i did because i needed one with a rev limiter.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

IT LIVES!!!!!!!!! I am so excited right now. This morning woke up early drove 40miles south to go get some VP C12, and to pick up some parts to get everything together. got back home around 1pm and began working. got my clutch installed, my new trans. and buttoned up alot of little things to get it ready to fire.
When i first tried to start it it had some leaks at the npt-an fittings that needed to be addressed. got them fixed, and tried again. it took alittle while to get it going but then she fired up and was running great. now its time to get the cooling system finish and get it driving and tuned. im hoping to get it to the dyno in about 2 weeks. I cant wait to see what kind of numbers she will put down.
New Clutch








Getting the interior and wiring done(was done a couple weeks ago)
















































and Only a couple from today, i was working too much to take pics.
















And here it is after i fired it up. no cooling system setup yet so i couldnt run it for very long.









And i got a quick little video, Its dark but the sound works








http://s9.photobucket.com/albu...3.flv 
Well thats it for tonight


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

why do you have the cams advanced soo far...and a bolt missing in the cam gear...I'd be scared of that!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

The cam is only advanced 2deg. Thats where i had it set at on another set of cams. I know i need to replace the missing bolt on the gear.


----------



## xdawgedawg (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

on your ignition system.... are you running the stock ecu with the knock box? or did you bypass the factory ecu with the msd??? i have a diesel rabbit and was gonna do a 16v swap... but its the ignition system that is holding me back...


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice set up. quick question, is it safe to have that fuel cell in the front like dat? looks like it doesn't hold too much fuel, how many gallons does it hold?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (yungsta802)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yungsta802* »_nice set up. quick question, is it safe to have that fuel cell in the front like dat? looks like it doesn't hold too much fuel, how many gallons does it hold?

Its a one gallon fuel cell.

Well i Might as well update. I got the cooling system finished. been mainly working on getting the car ready to race. should be going to the dyno this week. and then im racing the car next weekend. got lots to do still, but its getting close.
Pics:
Throttle cable bracket (ugly, but works)
























Gutted doors. didnt have the funds at the moment to go with lexan, so i made a bracket to hold the window in place without the regulator.
















front end assembled.








Thats it for now. will have more soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok, So i went to the Dyno this morning. and im pleased with the results. i think there is alittle more in it. maybe if i ran it a little richer. But on to the numbers.
Peak HP: 173
TQ: 141
It is making over 160hp from about 6000 up to 8400. 
I will post the graph as soon as i figure out how to post a pdf file.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why not a cowl induction hood?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (n8burnz)*

Heres the dyno graph








Couple of pics and a video
























http://s9.photobucket.com/albu...4.flv 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:15 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you'll make a BUNCH more power (especially low end) if you work on the AFR. 13 to 13.5 to 1 seems to work really well for a VW engine. That 10/11 to 1 on the bottom end is costing you probably 20% or more of your power (and torque ) on the low end.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Those are some solid numbers for first run and start up.
Looks like there is some more hiding there somewhere as mentioned.
I had to go back and re-read everything to get up to speed; 81.5mm bore!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Very cool! Lock in that tune and go race!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
I had to go back and re-read everything to get up to speed; 81.5mm bore!









actually, its stock 81mm bore.
Down low in the RPM range there isnt a whole lot i can do to change the AFR. because im running carbs, you really just tune them for high end power. but i was running out of time on the dyno, i want to run it a little richer. i think ill pick up a few more hp.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry, I read the stamp in the piston wrong; 81mm is even better.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

ya, the stamp reads 81.03


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, its stock 81mm bore.
Down low in the RPM range there isnt a whole lot i can do to change the AFR. because im running carbs, you really just tune them for high end power. but i was running out of time on the dyno, i want to run it a little richer. i think ill pick up a few more hp.


There has GOT to be a way.


----------



## SparkyRich (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice work! Curious which machine shop you used just blew my 16v and need to get some work done


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (SparkyRich)*

I used Bud's machine shop in lakewood.


----------



## Ventooo (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chevy orange FTW


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, its stock 81mm bore.
Down low in the RPM range there isnt a whole lot i can do to change the AFR. because im running carbs, you really just tune them for high end power. but i was running out of time on the dyno, i want to run it a little richer. i think ill pick up a few more hp.


Wait...what? I was with you until you said the above. You can certainly tune a carb setup for all around driving if you chose the right one for the job.
That being said, what are your jets/airs/chokes? It almost looks like your mains are coming on too early, and leaning out too soon. Could be air correctors or even emulsion tubes. Admittedly I'm running a much more mild setup, but when I stomp on the pedal at 2000 rpm, my AFRs go to 12.5s (acc pump), then to 13.5:1, and richen up to 13:1 by the time I hit 6200 rpm. Carb tuning is a lost art it seems, and there is a LOT of false info out there now...especially on the vortex.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*

There used to be 2 books floating around. Tuning webber carbs tips and techniques. IIRC the first one was theory and the second was practical. Might help.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (rivethead)*

nice numbers.. and nice to see anothe rmustang dyno being used..
yea that A/F seems a little wacky!
i'll try and scan my A/F from my runs so u can check them out...
like someone said earlier...13.2-13.5 up top defentely makes the top end scream nice..


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

after watching the video...
what trans? and what did u rev too? cause our cars sound completely different !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Wait...what? I was with you until you said the above. You can certainly tune a carb setup for all around driving if you chose the right one for the job.
That being said, what are your jets/airs/chokes? It almost looks like your mains are coming on too early, and leaning out too soon. Could be air correctors or even emulsion tubes. Admittedly I'm running a much more mild setup, but when I stomp on the pedal at 2000 rpm, my AFRs go to 12.5s (acc pump), then to 13.5:1, and richen up to 13:1 by the time I hit 6200 rpm. Carb tuning is a lost art it seems, and there is a LOT of false info out there now...especially on the vortex.

Right now im running 150mains, with 190airs. i would have to look at the size of the chokes, but i think they are 38mm. but this motor is not for all around driving. it will live its life at wot almost all the time. Im going to get my LC1 installed and switch to a 180air when i go to the track and see how it reacts. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:26 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_after watching the video...
what trans? and what did u rev too? cause our cars sound completely different !!!


Im running a 9a trans, with a 9.94r&p. in the video the pull was done to 8400.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

9.94??
what gear was the pull done in?
u know what the mph was at that rpm?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

He meant 3.94 lol but I think with his 9.94 he just starts it in 5th gear


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_He meant 3.94 lol but I think with his 9.94 he just starts it in 5th gear

LOL ya, i meant 3.94. the pull was done in 3rd. at 8400 it was just over 90mph.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_There used to be 2 books floating around. Tuning webber carbs tips and techniques. IIRC the first one was theory and the second was practical. Might help.

This book is the absolute bible for DCOE's
http://www.amazon.com/Build-Po...r=8-1


----------



## fuchsgti (Jul 2, 2008)

nice numbers and sweet build!!


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (fuchsgti)*

Those are some pretty solid numbers, especially on an extremely conservative Mustang Dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you play with the cam timing at all? Is it still +2 degrees? If you are going for ultimate top end power, you will probably gain if you were to retard the cams instead. When all is fully tuned, you might be able to hit low/mid 180's whp
How much does the car weigh?
If you are in the neighborhood of 2000-2200 lbs w/ driver you should be good for at least mid 13's. Slicks?
What is this race you were talking about on the 11th and will you be participating?
I'm in for some track numbers!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIVentoDave* »_If you are in the neighborhood of 2000-2200 lbs w/ driver you should be good for at least mid 13's. Slicks?

At either weight, that's a 12 second car right there.
I am in for some track times too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Im racing it At the vdub nationals in bremerton on saturday. im trying to hit the test and tune tonight if i can find the time. dont have a clue what the car weighs. but if i had to guess i would say its probably around the 2000lb mark with me in it. and yes in running slicks.

i started on the dyno with the cams +2 degrees. then set the cams strait up.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good luck with both the test runs and the event.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i started on the dyno with the cams +2 degrees. then set the cams strait up.


this pull was with the cam timing at 0?? i ended up doing 2 degrees retarded...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_
this pull was with the cam timing at 0?? i ended up doing 2 degrees retarded...

Yes, i had the cams at 0. it moved the powerband up a few hundred rpm. was going to go a little further but decided that 8400 was as far as i wanted to rev this engine with hydraulic lifters.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So, did you race?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*

Yes, i ran the car yesterday. first run out, i didnt know what to expect or how the car was going to react, got a bad 60ft was shifting at too high rpm, so i ran a [email protected] next run i lowered the air pressure in my slick and was shifting at 7500 instead of 8000, and ran [email protected] with a 1.8 60ft. next run i didnt change anything and ran a [email protected] with a 1.9 60ft.
I got one more run in but i missed second and only ran a 14.7. all in all it was a great day, learned some things about the car, and i know where i need to make improvement to get the car to run better times. the main thing i need to do is get a 2-step rev-limiter, and work on my suspension some more.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Awsome first time out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (root beer)*

That's great. With a 1.8 too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (bvillelounge)*

hell yea!!!
AWESOEM TIME!! 
slicks or drag radials??


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice!
You wanna shift at 200-300 RPM above your peak power which is right about 7500. That way you utilize the most of your powerband.
2-step is really nice. It makes the launch so much easier. I just wish I didn't have to go to my tuner to adjust mine. Launch at your TQ peak and you will shoot right out of the hole as long as your components can handle it.
I can see you running low 13's next time. Who knows maybe even some triple digit trap speeds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*

I was launching at around 5500-6000, i want a 2-step so i can be more consistant. everything held great. Im running slicks but even so i was still getting a bit of wheel spin out of the hole. didnt last long but it was definatly spinning. 
i really need to work on the suspension right now. it drops too much in the rear. im thinking of getting some poly rear bump stops and making it so the rear will only drop about a 1/2in before stoping on the bump stops. also i want to strap the front to keep it from lifting. 
Also going to try and get some more weight removed fromt he car. These are all thing i need to try and get done before the portland Bug-in.


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

are you going down to woodburn this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (nwvwgli)*

Yes, i will be in Woodburn this year. i going to the portland bug-in this coming sunday. made a few changes tot he suspension, and am hopefully adding a 3-step rev-limiter. should help out alot.


----------



## zeropointenergy (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmm, couldn't help but notice you delete the A/C...


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (zeropointenergy)*

So by woodburn you mean you are coming to the waterland event? Hope so, another pro class car racing if so!
I'm sponsoring the drag event this year, so work on the r/t's as well. $100 cash prize for best r/t of the event and SFI jackets, cash and cases of oil for winners/ runners up!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Looking at the dyno results, I would try about a 160 main and keep your a/c where it is and get a reading. Maybe I missed it, but what is your float settings and fuel pressure?

I have some 40mm chokes if you want to try them as well. I'll bring them up to woodburn.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Ill have to look at what i have for jets. i dont think i ave 4 160 mains. but i could be mistaken. im dont remember what my float level is, fuel pressure stayed about 3.5-4psi all the way to 8400. 
I had been thinking of trying out some bigger chokes and see what happens. i need to get my wideband installed too before i change anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And yes, im coming out to the waterland event.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well i Ran my car yesterday at the Portland Bug-in, got in 5 passes. saturday i had installed limiting straps, and a 3-step limiter, so i was relearning to launch the car. 
first pass the ebrake handle didnt fall all the way, causing the launch control to stay on. figured that out in 3rd gear. once i got that all sorted i did manage a 13.61 @ 99mph. i got knocked out 1st round







, but figured i would just do some time only runs to get some more seat time in. but upon inspection i discovered that my right axle flange was popped out about an inch, and leaking gear lube badly, so i called it a day. i havent pulled it apart yet to see what happened, but im thinking that the c-clip must have broke or something. im replacing them with the metal pucks that come in the 80% kit. I think those will hold alot better.
i was alittle disappointed that i didnt run any faster time, but it was probably 90+deg out. well i got a couple weeks to get things fixed, and change a few things. so im hoping to run some faster times in Woodburn.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sweet, I will be there to see the Woodburn runs!


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (TDIVentoDave)*

props on a rad build


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

Well bad news. today i dug into th issue with the axle flange having popped out, well it was wasnt the c-clip. my welds on the diff broke







so i pulled the trans to tear it apart and check out the damage. found that a broken piece busted a hole in the case, and also took out a tooth on the pinion gear.





















so needless to say, i need to build a new trans before next week. so im ordering up a spool (doing it right this time) and new bearings and such. ive got an extra R&P so luckily i dont have to source that. putting it together next friday and saturday, and then going racing on sunday. its going to be a busy couple of days.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bummer man!
I had a spare spooled trans until recently. I would have let you just use that.
I hope you get it back together. I'll bring the slicks up either way.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Sounds good man. ill have the car there racing even if it means i have to put a stock trans with an 80% kit in it. which probably wont last very long.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I do have a stock 4k laying around that I've been debating just throwing it out. You can have it for free if you need one to build or for parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

if you dont need ill take it. cant hurt to have spares. i got the parts to fix this one ( another r&p, and case) just need to order up a spool on monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well sad news today. im not going to be able to get a tranny together in time for this weekend.







. unfortunately TT doesnt carry spools anymore, so i would have to order it directly from APtuning, so i wouldnt be able to get it in time. So ive just decided im done for this year, going to change a few things on the engine over the winter. im toying with going to EFI instead of the webers. I got an Idea for a manifold. 
So be looking for more updates in the coming months.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats a bummer, if you endup going to efi and you want to get rid of those webers let me know, i am a machining student, and have a decent bit of welding experience. i actually already wrote a program for 16v intake flanges, and would like to work out a trade for your carbs for an itb manifold. just a thought to keep in the back of your head


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn....u had some GREAT runs man!
i'm planning on going to the track today..


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

There was a guy out this way who had a trans with a spool in it for sale.
George D., give it hell at the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (mudanddust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mudanddust* »_thats a bummer, if you endup going to efi and you want to get rid of those webers let me know, i am a machining student, and have a decent bit of welding experience. i actually already wrote a program for 16v intake flanges, and would like to work out a trade for your carbs for an itb manifold. just a thought to keep in the back of your head

Im not going with ITBs. going to try something a little different. ill post pics once i start working on the new intake.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

You should come over and help clean the shop out ohh and buy a bottle of gas for the welder lol. Then the madness can begin.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

well, no real updates yet. hopefully going to start working on my new manifold soon. But i did pick up a new set of wheels, and a spool. 
New wheels:
















And a couple of pics of time slips and my car at the track. old pics, but im just getting around to posting them.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

have you considered running an electric waterpump? I know theres an expensive kit out there to replace the oe mechanical one, but i am actually toying with the idea of using the factory pump and just set it up with a belt drive system like the moroso one http://www.moroso.com/catalog/...29007
seems like a way to squeeze out a little more NA pony.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (mudanddust)*

The waterpump really doesnt take more then a hp to run. I have thought of it though, and probably will run one eventually. MKIIROC is running a setup like you mentioned. that is the way i would go if i decide to ditch the belt off the crank.
Small update: got my spool today. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:41 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Might give another HP or two but the big benefit is circulating coolant/ running the fan while the engine is off and battery is recharging in the pits


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

That is true, I looked into the moroso setup and its actually fairly inexpensive. only like $90, might have to pick one up.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah thats what i was thinking, plus the wiring would be simple. however i dont have any track only cars and im not sure how well/if its worth it on a street car. I am currently doing a carbed 16v swap in my 84gti and might endup experimenting


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

What Carbs are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (franque)*

Im currently using a set of Weber 45dcoe's. But thats about to change.


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much for them?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (franque)*








sorry dude, their not for sale.


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

what kind pistion are u using? i like them


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (boxerpicker)*

I believe they are JE, but Im not sure really


----------



## boxerpicker (Jun 28, 2009)

oh okay thanks


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice work.
what are the new plans?


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_nice work.
what are the new plans?

x2 long runner efi?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mudanddust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mudanddust* »_
x2 long runner efi?

Yes, but not the normal style manifold, Single large butterfly. thought about ITB's sense i have a set just lying around, but would rather not use gsxr itb's. 
I'll be starting work on the manifold soon.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

let me know if you need an intake flange, ive got a program and can bang you out one for 60 shipped


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mudanddust)*

Well, small update. I got my throttle body today for my new manifold. Now i just need to start building it. 
Pics:
















Can anyone guess what car this came off of?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Infiniti Q45?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jesus!!!
Kenworth semi!!!?????


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Infiniti Q45?

correct! They advertise them as a 90mm, but its actually a 82.5mm throttle plate.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

how long are you gona make the runners?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mudanddust)*

Well not quite sure yet on exactly how long the runners will be, but a rough guess would be around 18in


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Going to be building my own long runner mani next spring. What runner dia are you going to use. I plan on running efi, a little bit more compression and bigger cams than you though.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_18in

Thats pretty damn long! Have you done any calculations to find an optimum length/ dia?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rjc69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rjc69* »_I plan on running efi, a little bit more compression and bigger cams than you though.

More compression then me? im running 14:1. What cams you planning to run? Im probably stepping up to a bigger set of cats soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Thats pretty damn long! Have you done any calculations to find an optimum length/ dia?

I havent done too much planning of the build just yet. hopefully soon sense im moving into a house with a bigger garage hopefully. I have done a bit of research, but not alot of help with designing a manifold like im planning to build. most everything is for designing a manifold with a plenum. which this one wont have.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

18" isn't that long I'm running 22" and it produces great bottom end torque (Nick can vouch for it). Don't worry we'll get to working on it soon. You'll need to grab some alum rod and I'll check and see but the welder might need another bottle soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Just let me know what supplies we need.


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Planning on running a 288, prob through TT. Might use cat's 288, it has a bit smaller total lift. I'll be using a 76mm TB off of a 5.0L ford. Was planning on building my intake mani with somewhere between 50 and 55mm runners with about a 3.5-4 inch plenum... Mixing a little V8 tech into the mix in search of 200whp for the street!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (rjc69)*

Its been awhile sense I've updated this. No work has been done, still waiting on a place to build my manifold at. Work on the car is going to be slow as im buying a house, and all my money will be tied up in that for alittle while. but im hoping to hit the track this summer again. goal is to break into the 12's. don't know if ill have the efi all done by then but im gonna try.


----------

